

A 3-Day Weekend...Every Weekend? - clarky07
http://www.inc.com/adam-vaccaro/three-day-weekend-every-weekend.html

======
apercu
Unfortunately all we have is small sample size data. There just aren't that
many companies that do this. That's too bad. I have managed between 125-150
people in my career (direct reports). All a 48 hour, 5 day work week does is
force them to surf facebook and call their banks during core hours.

I've asked my team over the last few years to give me 32 "billable" hours a
week. I don't care how you do it as long as it's predictable.

Ownership (at the company I am transitioning out of) is relatively
conservative. I wonder if this approach will last beyond me.

In my experience people are simply not that effective when they work too much.
And too much might be 49 weeks a year with the occasional holiday at 40+ hours
per week.

Output and productivity are difficult to measure these days. Companies seem to
be holding on to methods they can understand and quantify, like rear ends in
seats Mon-Fri.

------
kzahel
Great idea! If I ever take a salary position again I'll definitely make this a
part of my employment agreement!

